# Coleman Mach 3+ A/c



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We have a 301BQ and upgraded our A/C to a 15000 Btu and have a new Coleman Mach 3+ 13,500 Btu A/C For Sale. Upper unit only. You will need to add the lower unit based on your camper. This unit would be great for anyone up north or someone wanting to add a second unit on thier 5th Wheel. Asking 500.00. New cost around 700.00. We are in the DFW area if you want to come pick it up or we can have it delivered.

Thanks,
KB


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Sold!!!!


----------

